# Iphone: text multiple contacts at once?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there a way to text multiple contacts at once? I can only get the iPhone to text one at a time...


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

Not available feature yet. Kinda sucks, since contacts can be grouped.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

contacts can be grouped? Wow I need to play around with this some more.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

scandy said:


> contacts can be grouped? Wow I need to play around with this some more.


That's a feature of Address Book on the Mac. Your Address Book groups will show up on the iPhone. I suspect the same may be true for Outlook on Windows.


----------

